# Bass Pro Qualifier Spinning help!!!



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a bass pro qualifier spinning reel PQ30SE. My buddy gave me a bucket of reels in poor repair, and so far I have fixed them all. I've got this one running smooth, but the anti reverse popped out before I had a chance to see how it went together. There is a metal bent piece that I can't figure how to put in. I've attached pictures of the piece and where it generally should go. A spring attaches to the white plastic piece, but I can't figure out the triggering mechanism. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked to see if a owner's manual/exploded parts diagram was offered by BPS...it seems not.

Maybe someone here has the reel and kept their owner's maual.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

never mind, found where it goes. unless you know where to get parts for bps reels. I found a bigger problem. The knob on the gear that pulls the spool back and forth is broken, so it truly is a broken reel. I can't imagine bass pro parts are easy to find


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I have read that parts are difficult to find...misc manufactures make the reels for BPS. Made a reel repair shop would have the part, or you could save it as a parts reel.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Called BPS reel repair department and they have the part on its' way. The part was 53 cents, but a little over $4 after shipping. Well worth it for a $50+ reel. They have a lot of parts in their "salvage" department. Hope this helps those with bass pro reels


----------

